# Chicken Parmigiana



## SueBear (Jan 5, 2008)

I was wondering if someone here could provide me with a recipe for this. I currently have one but am looking for something that has a little more zing. 

Here is what I have... 

* 2 egg, beaten
    * 1/4 pound dry bread crumbs
    * 4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
    * 1-1/2 (16 ounce) jars spaghetti sauce
    * 1/4 pound shredded mozzarella cheese
    * 1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese

DIRECTIONS

   1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease a medium baking sheet.
   2. Pour egg into a small shallow bowl. Place bread crumbs in a separate shallow bowl. Dip chicken into egg, then into the bread crumbs. Place coated chicken on the prepared baking sheet and bake in the preheated oven for 40 minutes, or until no longer pink and juices run clear.
   3. Pour 1/2 of the spaghetti sauce into a 7x11 inch baking dish. Place chicken over sauce, and cover with remaining sauce. Sprinkle mozzarella and Parmesan cheeses on top and return to the preheated oven for 20 minutes.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 5, 2008)

The parmigiana I usually have has tomato paste and fresh tomato on top on of the chicken breast and topped with sliced cheese. I have been served them crumbed and not crumbed, likewise the tomato and cheese on top and as a stuffing for the chicken breast.

When you say zing, why not just add a bit of tabasco sauce or fresh chilis into the sauce.

An alternate recipe is below with lots of readers comments and amendments. I liked the one from "GordonRamsay"!!
Chicken Parmigiana - Recipe - Taste.com.au


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2008)

Use a basic homemade tomato sauce. 

canned diced/crushed tomatoes, evoo, onion, garlic s & p, basil


----------



## Clienta (Jan 5, 2008)

I add lots of fresh herbs (basil, oregano, rosemary, thyme) and fresh garlic to my homemade sauce but you could just add them to a store bought sauce.  Let simmer for a while & then use an emulsifier to add some more flavor.


----------



## Caine (Jan 5, 2008)

First and foremost, use a meat mallet or frying pan to pound the chicken breasts to an thickness of about 1/2 inch. This will make sure they cook evenly.

Second, be sure to dredge the breasts in flour first so that they are completely dry. This will aid in keeping the breading ON the chicken. Flour, then egg, then crumbs. Three bowls, not two.

Third, mix the Parmesan cheese in with the bread crumbs for even coverage and better flavor. You could also mix in 1/4 to 1/2 tsp of dried oregano, dried thyme or basil, and especially crushed red pepper flakes into the bread crumbs, to give it a bit of a zing. I would also use fresh bread crumbs, either hand grated or grated in the food processor, not dry, for better flavor and texture.

Fourth, saute the chicken breasts in olive oil, don't bake them. They have no fat and tend to dry out when baked.

Fifth, once one side is done, and the second side is well on it's way to being cooked, place the mozzerella on top and put the lid on the pan until the mozzerella is melted.

Sixth, place on a plate, put about 2 ounces of cooked macaroni of your choice on the plate next to the chicken parm, and pour homemade, not canned or jarred, sauce over both. 

Seventh, a couple slices of REAL Italian bread per person would also serve to improve the dish.

Other than that, it looks like a great recipe.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 5, 2008)

Caine beat me to the Parm punch. To add more flavor:

Salt & pepper your chicken breasts.  Lemon Pepper seasoning works too.

Definitely "kick up" the crumb mixture - add fresh chopped (or dry) herbs, or Italian breadcrumbs. Add FRESH grated Parm to the crumbs. You could add some lemon zest, as well.

Add some fresh lemon juice to your egg mixture. Or, dip cbs in melted butter & minced garlic.

Tomato Vodka sauce is another way to go.

If you want a more flavorful dish, try chicken cordon blue or saltimbocca. (Chicken breasts are rolled w a stuffing of ham & cheese.)

Or - Cut a pocket & stuff with an herb/cheese mixture.


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm, where to start...I guess from the top, I'll be repeating several things that have already been said...

Place the breasts on a cutting board, put your non-cutting hand on top of the chicken and slice the chicken horizontally...You'll have two full size thin breasts...Brine in salt water for an hour...Season with salt and pepper, dredge in flour, dip in beaten eggs, dip in spiced crumbs...Deep fry is best, but even sauting is much better then baked.  Cook until the breast reach 145 degrees...Then put in a dish and cover with the sauce and cheese and bake until the breast reach 160...

If you want a "south beach diet" friendly version, use oatmeal.  In the food processors, you're going process a fine and a course texture...Basicallly just process oats until they cannot be processed anymore, should be close to flour.  Then process another batch more coursely...Coat your halfed and brined chicken in the ultrafine oatmeal, dip in just egg whites (no yolks), then cover with the spiced course oatmeal and bake...


----------



## *amy* (Jan 10, 2008)

FN (RR) has a nice-looking (fresh) take:

Parmesan Crusted Chicken Breasts with Tomato and Basil and Potatoes with Peppers and Onions


----------



## virgo152 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am going to make this on Saturday or Sunday.  I like to put the chicken on the stove then put the chicken in the oven so the cheese melts on top.  I'm looking forward to making this dish.


----------



## Caine (Jan 11, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Lemon Pepper seasoning works too.


 
Lemon pepper? No way, Guiseppe! That would be chicken picata, not chicken parmigian.


----------



## Eriu (Mar 2, 2008)

I have made the RR recipe that is linked above on many occasions.  Besdies fried chicken, this recipe is probably my family's favorite chicken recipe.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

*amy* said:


> FN (RR) has a nice-looking (fresh) take:
> 
> Parmesan Crusted Chicken Breasts with Tomato and Basil and Potatoes with Peppers and Onions


 
oh sounds delicious!


----------



## JillBurgh (Mar 2, 2008)

Caine said:


> Fourth, saute the chicken breasts in olive oil, don't bake them. They have no fat and tend to dry out when baked.
> 
> Fifth, once one side is done, and the second side is well on it's way to being cooked, place the mozzerella on top and put the lid on the pan until the mozzerella is melted.
> 
> ...



... Eighth, find yourself a REAL Italian to serve the dinner to your guests. Be sure he has the token mustache and red/white checkered dishcloth. (See "Super Mario Brothers")

Seriously, though, in step five here, I would say to slip a slice of prosciutto  between the chicken and the cheese before melting. Then garnish at end with a chiffonade of fresh basil.

PS everyone's suggestions are so wonderful, how can we ever integrate all of them into one, perfect dish? What a challenge!


----------



## Fridge Picker (Mar 3, 2008)

*Tried & Tested*

One I like is with the breast I use a crumbing mix of fresh bread crumbs mixed with fresh parsley,cracked black pepper and grated Parmesan cheese.
For the topping a simple sauce of onion,garlic,basil,crushed tomato.
A nice finish is a slice of quality ham and grated tasty cheese.

Doug


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 5, 2008)

SueBear said:


> * 1-1/2 (16 ounce) jars spaghetti sauce


 

What??


----------

